# Chosing University



## 87412 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently enrolled in University of Manitoba, Canada. I am an intentional student here from India. I want to transfer to some university in Australia. My major is Bachelor's in Computer Science. My budget is 20,000 CAD/yr (two semester).

Please suggest me some university with appropriate degree in my budget. I will be very thankful


----------



## kanty25 (Nov 8, 2013)

The above Universities are best. You can also search some institute in Perth. Where your living cost also in less than Sydney or Melbourne. In Australia your degree has worth instead of institute.
Click Here


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

Uni of Sydney is best 4 u
Have u applied yet or not?


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

zaidshakilz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently enrolled in University of Manitoba, Canada. I am an intentional student here from India. I want to transfer to some university in Australia. My major is Bachelor's in Computer Science. My budget is 20,000 CAD/yr (two semester).
> 
> Please suggest me some university with appropriate degree in my budget. I will be very thankful


Uni of Sydney is best for u
Have you applied yet or not?


----------

